# dumbell row OR barbell row



## a.notherguy

*dumbell row OR barbell row*​
dumbell row 4433.59%barbell row 7758.78%dont row - deads and pull ups does me fine.107.63%


----------



## a.notherguy

Hi

I like rowing. Is prob my favorite back exercise as i can feel it better than the others.

was just wondering tho what peeps thoughts are on which is the best.

barbell row with overhand grip (not bothered about underhand grip, alot of peeps seem to hurt their biceps doing underhand)

or

dumbell row with palms facing towards each other grip.

poll to follow.


----------



## Heineken

I have never really enjoyed db rowing

Previously I used an underhand grip for bb rows, however past couple of sessions I have switched to overhand, and I am certainly feeling it more!

As for best.. no right or wrong answer mate, you know that!


----------



## a.notherguy

Heineken said:


> I have never really enjoyed db rowing
> 
> Previously I used an underhand grip for bb rows, however past couple of sessions I have switched to overhand, and I am certainly feeling it more!
> 
> *As for best.. no right or wrong answer mate, you know that*!


lol

was wondering if the different grip had any effect on the lift?


----------



## BigDom86

i do both. but barbell row is my favourite back exercise


----------



## Heineken

Both movements have the same target muscles, though db rows use fewer stabalizers

If you're used to doing one and switch to the other, it may 'feel' different, but essentially they're doing the same thing. Come's down to personal preference I guess, some people get on with rowing, some don't. Personally I hate it as I'm not very strong, but I do it anyway :lol:


----------



## Kezz

both are good but for me db rows are far superior


----------



## BigStew

Both!!


----------



## NickC

I have tried both and like them both, I am doing Barbell rows at the moment but will probably alternate back to DB's at some point.

Always best to use different exercises on different training cycles I think to spice things up a bit!


----------



## ryoken

sorry dude it needs another poll option lol, hows about one thats says i dont do any rows except cable with the triangle handle, and then i do weighted chins (chins dont do pull ups), close grip pull down and straight arm pull downs with the rope!

thats all i use for back:lol: :lol:

sorry didnt mean to throw a spanner in it just thought i would give my view -- only reason i dont do any other row except cable is i dont feel anything from them tbh:thumbup1:


----------



## frowningbudda

EZ bar row at the minute.

Enjoying it alot


----------



## hilly

i like dumbell rows but out gym only has 55kg dumbells and these are a little chunky to row with good form so i do barbell rows and change grip weekly


----------



## Graham Mc

i keep pulling my back when i perform BB rows


----------



## LucaG

For some reason I can deadlift relatively ok but when I do barbell row i end up crippled on the gym floor with a major pain at the bottom of my back. After a few days im ok again?


----------



## ianuk

LucaG said:


> For some reason I can deadlift relatively ok but when I do barbell row i end up crippled on the gym floor with a major pain at the bottom of my back. After a few days im ok again?


I have a similiar problem. I too can deadlift fine and heavy but I have problems with the barbell row and can lift a lot heavier when I do db rows instead.


----------



## big_jim_87

revers grip is better imo i find it hits the lats a lot more with less on the lower back i like this as i can do deads after. but bar or dbs id say do both? maybe a few weeks of one then swap or do one first then swap em round after a few weeks? you could if you want to do deads 1wk bar row the next and db the week after that then rotate and do chins and maybe one more fluf move for a pump?


----------



## big_jim_87

Graham Mc said:


> i keep pulling my back when i perform BB rows


start a thred with a vid of how you do bb row at a guess you are doing them wrong? if not then do deads to strengthen the back with extns to work on the lower back


----------



## LucaG

ianuk said:


> I have a similiar problem. I too can deadlift fine and heavy but I have problems with the barbell row and can lift a lot heavier when I do db rows instead.


yeh it is odd frustrates me a fair bit to be quite honest


----------



## Captain Hero

I do all of them underhand, overhand, db row. Its all good really


----------



## dtlv

Like both barbell and db rows. Tend to find I get quicker strength progression with the barbell but probably better back development from the db's... but only when doing them one arm and really twisting at the top of the rep to get a peak contraction. Just can't do that with two db's at the same time.


----------



## Shicky

Any of the experts know of a good youtube vid or likewise that shows good form for the underhand and overhand BB variations?


----------



## Shicky

khillinmillin said:


> iam training with dumbells evry exercise if i can ,my right arm is about half a inch bigger and its ****ing me off. its allways bin like this cant seem to get them equal , does any one else have this prob ?


Happens to everybody mate. I'd suggest doing uni-lateral work, starting with the weaker side first and then simply matching the reps on the stronger side


----------



## Guest

if i could only do one ever again i think it would be BB rows.


----------



## d4ead

As to the original question has to be bb rows


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

BB rows using the EZ bar, for me i can focus on the muscles i want to work more than with DB's as i tend to get quite 'sloppy' with DB rows


----------



## Dean00

T-bar row for me


----------



## SK-XO

Always been a fan of db rows, can do them well with good form at heavy weight. However BB rows I find great as well, feel it hits home a lot more, really feel the squeeze. Form goes to sh1t if I go heavy but which sucks :/. Need to work on that rather then avoid it.


----------



## doylejlw

SK-XO said:


> Always been a fan of db rows, can do them well with good form at heavy weight. However BB rows I find great as well, feel it hits home a lot more, really feel the squeeze. Form goes to sh1t if I go heavy but which sucks :/. Need to work on that rather then avoid it.


x2


----------



## Phez

Don't do any rows currently as they don't fit into my routine.

Though back when I did do them I always prefered barball rows.....much easier to keep form and shift good weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic

both are in my routine


----------



## XL

BB for me. More often than not overhand grip, occasionally underhand.


----------



## bigbear21

heavy barbell rows and lighter double dumbell rows lighter and really pulling back for max contraction


----------



## bigbear21

LucaG said:


> yeh it is odd frustrates me a fair bit to be quite honest


rebuild the exersize start light and slowly build back up with a real focus on form pull to the stomach pause and release if you can ditch the belt too


----------



## tom0311

I like t-bar rows best - especially when done properly nice n slow.


----------



## blackbeard

i do two arm dumbell rows while laying forward on an incline bench,much stricter than one arm and you can really slow the movement down and get a nice contraction


----------



## round 2

Dumbells and T bar.

Barbell always feel awkward to me as its a bit unnatural movement.Still do them though


----------



## MrP

Love bar rows.

Think they proper thicken the back up. Do them in my back workouts with good old chin ups to.

Basic moves r the best moves imo

:thumb:


----------



## quinn85

barbell rows, never tried dbell rows. may give them a go


----------



## Jack92

i normally do both on my back workout, is that a bad thing?


----------



## PHMG

Yates row anyday!


----------



## MarkFranco

Both imo are good but at the minute im following Jim wendlers 5/3/1 which reccomends DB rowing, i quite like it as it gives my lower back a rest due to supporting your self with one arm


----------



## Dazza

Both db and bb depending on how i feel. I also enjoy using the oly bar in the corner if im after strength above all else.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

bb row for me.


----------



## Gza1

Mix it but doin bb at the moment


----------



## shauno

barbell for me


----------



## GeordieSteve

I prefer dumbell for pretty much anything now until I feel shattered at the end of a workout


----------



## lolik

db rows, but change between the two


----------



## Dananaman

I prefer dumbbell rows out of the 2. But would rather do seated cable row.


----------



## aaronrugby

i do both but with the dumbell row i pull the db to my waist as it hits the whole lat.


----------



## ProteinPitstop

ianuk said:


> I have a similiar problem. I too can deadlift fine and heavy but I have problems with the barbell row and can lift a lot heavier when I do db rows instead.


Technique is probably causing the problem, the exercise is fantastic if dont properly. Also your lifting heavier as you are way more stable on a DB row as you are on a bench, with a BB row you are the 'bench' to speak as your body needs to stabalise you into position.

Also for that reason I like the BB rows but DB rows are a badass exercise.

Ian get someone to film or photograph you when you perform a BB row, that will give you an idea of what your form is like.

Let us know what you see or post it on so we can have a look.


----------



## ProteinPitstop

a.notherguy said:


> Hi
> 
> I like rowing. Is prob my favorite back exercise as i can feel it better than the others.
> 
> was just wondering tho what peeps thoughts are on which is the best.
> 
> barbell row with overhand grip (not bothered about underhand grip, alot of peeps seem to hurt their biceps doing underhand)
> 
> or
> 
> dumbell row with palms facing towards each other grip.
> 
> poll to follow.


BB ROW is a superior mass gaining exercise for sure.


----------



## Inoshishi

I'm a fan of BB rows over DBs because I find my form goes to hell with DBs as I reach the heavier weights. I really like cable rows too because can easily keep strict form and feel it properly in my back with every pull.


----------



## murphy2010

I used to do DB rows, always got a better stretch. But when i changed to BB rows i noticed big strength increase so imo BB rows > DB rows. Although i still rotate em around every 6 weeks or so


----------



## ashie1986

i change between the 2 each week,

one week dumbell , next week barbell


----------



## C.Hill

Barbell all day!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Barbell for me. I find it easier to isolate my back and keep good form with a barbell.


----------



## Toby7-c

I do both, but definatly prefer barbell. favourite back exercise.


----------



## Si Train

i prefer barbell rows personally mixing up the grip as i go, do many do t-bar rows?


----------

